# 1st shot in 25 years



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*:thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Charlz. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

:welcome:
It starts as a hobby and becomes an addiction:shade:


----------

